# Improved DTV reception after Analog ends



## BornToFish (Jan 28, 2006)

I've pondered this question. I've read where 'DTV' signals can be effected by other 'DTV', but especially analog signals. I'm convinced that I suffer from this at my location sometimes. Especially on the VHF 'DTV' signals. I know during spring, and summer the fade, and skip factor gets more prevalent. Also, I have a local station that is between me and a distant station on UHF. They are only 3 channels away from each other, and I know the local overloads the preamp, thus causing bleedover, and interference. What do you think? Will there be less, or more interference problems in the future? I'm hoping less due to 'DTV' not reacting to the atmosphere the same way analog does, and cross-mod on amps being less of a factor when analog is discontinued.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

BornToFish said:


> I've pondered this question. I've read where 'DTV' signals can be effected by other 'DTV', but especially analog signals. I'm convinced that I suffer from this at my location sometimes. Especially on the VHF 'DTV' signals. I know during spring, and summer the fade, and skip factor gets more prevalent. Also, I have a local station that is between me and a distant station on UHF. They are only 3 channels away from each other, and I know the local overloads the preamp, thus causing bleedover, and interference. What do you think? Will there be less, or more interference problems in the future? I'm hoping less due to 'DTV' not reacting to the atmosphere the same way analog does, and cross-mod on amps being less of a factor when analog is discontinued.


Preamp overload problems will be significantly reduced when analog transmitters are turned off. The math is a bit tricky, but overload signals in a preamp add geometrically, not linearly. For instance, 2 identical amplitude signals cause the overload to be 4 times worse, 3 signals are 9 times stronger, etc.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

SOME stations will show an improvement because they plan on increasing their antenna height and/or increasing their power. In my DMA almost all the station mounted their digital antennas lower on their tower than their analog antenna. Three of the stations plan on replacing their analog antennas with NEW antennas for their digital service once analog is shut down. The antennas that they presently use for digital service will serve as backup antennas for their digital service. One station had said they were moving back to their (VHF) analog assigned channel once analog shut down but after doing some coverage analysis and some cost analysis they decided to stay on their FCC assigned digital channel (they still have to get that approved by the FCC).


----------



## oldcrooner (Feb 23, 2004)

Bill R said:


> SOME stations will show an improvement because they plan on increasing their antenna height and/or increasing their power. In my DMA almost all the station mounted their digital antennas lower on their tower than their analog antenna. Three of the stations plan on replacing their analog antennas with NEW antennas for their digital service once analog is shut down. The antennas that they presently use for digital service will serve as backup antennas for their digital service. One station had said they were moving back to their (VHF) analog assigned channel once analog shut down but after doing some coverage analysis and some cost analysis they decided to stay on their FCC assigned digital channel (they still have to get that approved by the FCC).


Can you specify as to what stations you're referring?


----------

